# Water pipe size?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to add a Shurflo accumulator to my Rapido to try and cut down on the noise of the water pump during the night (the water pump is right under the floor below the bed)

I've bought some blue 12mm pipe and push fit fittings from the local accessory shop, but the pipe fitted to the Rapido is all black. I've checked the outside dimensions and they appear to be 12mm but can anyone confirm if they are compatible with the fittings readily available in the UK?

Richard


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Pretty sure it is all the same size across Europe now.

Peter


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Peter,

Now I've measured both pipes again, they appear to have an identical outside diameter so therefore should be OK for the 12mm push fit connectors.

Richard


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

We always advise that the pump is switched off at night and when leaving the van unattended.


----------

